# Australian Visitor visa issue



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Friends,

My husband is AU Citizen and I am Australian Permanent resident (Indian Passport) We are currently in India on holidays and we would like to bring my parents (57 - 52yrs old) to Australia for 6 - 9 (max 12 months) (no work).

Looks like "From 23 March 2013, a new Visitor visa product (subclass 600 Visitor - Tourist Stream) has been introduced to replace the Tourist visa (subclass 676)"
nline lodgement Arrangements for Subclass 600

I believe we will have to apply for their Australian Visitor visa (s600) from India (while we are here). So my questions are :

1> Exact list of documents required for visa?
Keeping in mind that they are non-government employee so cannot provide any tax returns, investments etc docs. and they live in small village and are farmers. So in their case it would be something like 7/12 Agriculture Land (Farmer Certificate)?

2> Last time in 2011 my friend's parents didn't had to go through any medical test etc. and my parents are of same age. I also don't see any requirement of medical test being mentioned on on any official page for visitors under 60years.
Hence just confirming again. Do they have to give medical tests? If so,please share bit more details - when - where etc?

3> What is processing time of this visa? 
Is there any tatkal or quick visa facility available?

Appreciate your detail response.

Thanks,
Gupta and Family


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi aarti

Just call Australian high commission in India and ask them, I do not think they need any medical as they are on their own when they come here. They do not need any medical assistance, hence medicals in all probability not required.

If they can not give any income documents, the property documents and farmer certificate should suffice, if you give your income/ asset record and state that you will support them, that should do as well.

Processing time is usually 3-4 weeks, again, call and ask. i know people who got their visa in 3 weeks, might be more or less but it takes around that much time i think.


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks John and anj1976 for your inputs.

Forgot to ask earlier :
4> We are currently in India and will be applying for parents visa while we are here in India, so in this case its really hard to get ORIGINAL copy of "6months bank's statement" for me and my husband. I think we can provide a online (printout) copy of it. Is it ok? If not, what is an alternative for this?

Others can also reply these 4questions please 


Thanks,
Gupta and Family


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes that should be fine. You can also take a print screen of the statement or the actual bank balance for now. You can tell them if need be the same can be sent at a later stage.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi all

Moving ahead with the queries that Aarti asked I have one or two queries from my side regarding the tourist visa.

1. I have recently got PR and I would like to bring my inlaws along with me on tourist visa to Australia. It is my first trip to Australia. 
In my case also just as Aarti mentioned my inlaws have a very small business and they dont even have much savings history. Niether do have any documents like tax returns, property documents etc. So can I or my husband show our account statement and state that we will support them during our stay will that suffice.

2. What is the amount of adequate funds required for tourist visa??

3. Regarding health insurance is there any specific insurance provider from whom we should get the insurance done??

Would appreciate your help and reponses on my query.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

If you can show any property document for them and along with that your steady income should do. The government has to be sure there will be someone to support them


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> If you can show any property document for them and along with that your steady income should do. The government has to be sure there will be someone to support them


Thx anj for your reply...but I have one more query...
As of now I dont have a job in Australia. I will be travelling for the first time. After going there I will look for job.
So I would be showing the statement of my Indian bank account.
Will that work??


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for your valuable inputs guys  

My parents has 7/12 Agriculture Land (Farmer Certificate) written in *Marathi *Language. I was asked to get it in English  

I'm not sure as how to get it in English and what to do  I have no idea about it.
Please help me to answer this friends asap.

Thanks for your gr8 help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Aarti G said:


> Thanks for your valuable inputs guys
> 
> My parents has 7/12 Agriculture Land (Farmer Certificate) written in *Marathi *Language. I was asked to get it in English
> 
> ...


 All documents must be provided in English. You need to use an authorized translator but still include the original document.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

My parents are planning to travel to Australia on a visitor visa. My friend who is currently in Melbourne would be sending an invitation letter. 

My question here is:

Does he have to mention in the invitation letter that he is going to pay for their living expenses? 

I heard people saying that it is better to write in the letter stating that he will accomodate them and should not mention that he will pay for their living expenses. If he mentions that he will pay for their living expenses, Australia High commission might ask for Bank statements from my friend in Melbourne. In continuation,my parents should write a cover letter saying that they will pay for their living expenses by substantiating property documents and bank statements.

This is what I was told...can any one please validate/verify?

Thanks in advance!

Best Regards


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

If your parents have the evidence of funds they should send that and your friend should say he is providing accomodation. Just makes things simpler for diac to make a decision


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you very much Shel!

I think it is better that my parents submit a evidence that they have enough funds to support themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes me too. Being able to provide for yourself would be better to DIAC because may show less likelyhood to overstay due to depending on others and lack of funds.


----------



## drmuditgupta (Oct 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes me too. Being able to provide for yourself would be better to DIAC because may show less likelyhood to overstay due to depending on others and lack of funds.


Did your parents got the visa and for how long duration 3/6 months. I m also planing to apply for my parents visa and like them to get 6 months visa but not sure should I mark 3 or 6 months stay in the form. Your status update may help people in similar condition


----------



## drmuditgupta (Oct 7, 2013)

agandi said:


> Thank you very much Shel!
> 
> I think it is better that my parents submit a evidence that they have enough funds to support themselves.


Dear agandi,
Did your parents got the visa and for how long duration 3/6 months. I m also planing to apply for my parents visa and like them to get 6 months visa but not sure should I mark 3 or 6 months stay in the form. Your status update may help people in similar condition


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Nice thread.

I would like to ask everybody some doubts, first let me explain my situation,

My Wife and I both are Australian PRs (Melbourne), I am Indian and my wife is Chinese. We are in SG right now and wife is pregnant, our plan is to deliver the babies(Twins) in Melbourne. The problem is Neither my wife or I have a jobs in Melbourne. 

Our plan is my wife and I will travel to Melbourne in Jan 2014 and we will arrange a studio apartment and during our stay we will apply for my wife's parents and brothers tourist visa and then I will come back by end of Jan 2014 back to SG. I am hoping that by that time my wife''s parents and brother arrive in Melbourne on tourist visa.

Kindly let me know how to handle this situation, should I apply for tourist visa for my wife's parents and brother now itself from SG or should I apply when I am in Melbourne in Jan 2014. I have to make sure that by the time I leave Melbourne by end of Jan 2014 my wife's parents and brother are there to support her, as she would complete 5 months by Jan 2014.

Kindly suggest me guys on the time to apply the Tourist visa for my wife's parents and brother.

Thanks,

Ashwin


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

First off you dont apply for the tourist visa they do individually. 

Second i don't know how long you think they might get on the tourist visa but I doubt it will see through from 5 months until after the birth. 

How old is the brother? Does he have a job?


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply _shel. Really appreciate it.

No my brother in law is not having any job, in fact he is mentally handicapped and my parents-in-law have to bring him also so that they can take care of him in Melbourne along with the babies when they are born.

My parents in law are not educated enough to apply Visa for them selves that's why my wife or I need to do it for them. 

Kindly advise if I need to apply some other kind of visa, the requirement here is that they stay with my wife for at-least a year.

Kindly advise.

Thanks,

Ashwin


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

If you are not yet resident in Australia with a home of your own it is highly unlikely they would get a year. And the brother being their dependent is good in some ways ie he goes where they go but bad in others. In that how can he stay in Australia for a year without possibly needing some services with regard to his condition.


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree_shel, but right now I don't have any other option but to bring all of them to Melbourne to support my wife's pregnancy. 

Kindly let me know if you have any suggestions on my situation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Can they or you afford extensive insurance for them to cover the brothers additional needs that you can provide along with the application? 

But I am still wondering about them getting a year visa before you have a home and job. They may get a few months and so long as they comply they could apply again and get 12 months or more by which time you would have found a home and job and immigration will be more satisfied you can house and take care of them when in the country.


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

I can afford the insurance for them but frankly I don't know the amount for this type of insurance. 

I totally agree with you, a doubt though, my wife and I will be renting an apartment starting from Jan mid and I would probably come back to SG by Feb mid. Could I apply the Visa for my Wife's parents and brother once we get the apartment? Would It add more points? but I have to make sure that by the time I leave Melbourne (on Feb Mid) my wife's parents and brother have reached Melbourne to take care of her. So the doubt is would the time from Jan Mid to Feb Mid be enough for them to get the tourist visa?

Kindly advise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes as soon as you have somewhere to live they would then be guaranteed somewhere to stay for the duration of their visa which immigration would like. Instead of needing to stay in hotels and perhaps end up needing government help. 

I think a month will be fine if you make a good application including everything asked for and more to reassure DIBP that they can comply with the terms of the visa.


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks _shel.

Could you also recommend some ways to find an apartment for rent in Melbourne also can I apply for my wife's parents and brother from Melbourne itself, even if they are in China?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

You need to apply to their nearest high commission. If the live in the country with visas allowing them to live their you can apply their otherwise you apply to their home country high commission. 

There are some melbourne threads in platypus den on here, lots of tips on there The Platypus Den - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks _shel.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> You need to apply to their nearest high commission. If the live in the country with visas allowing them to live their you can apply their otherwise you apply to their home country high commission. There are some melbourne threads in platypus den on here, lots of tips on there The Platypus Den - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad



Please help me how to apply tourist or visitors visa for my parents and in-laws

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Nav chahal (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey guys I'm facing problem applying online for visitor visa.as I have mentioned my passport no its say make sure it appears as in the passport and I'm doing it in the same way as in passport...so I'm unable to continue my online application ...any suggestion ??


----------



## dkmk (Oct 9, 2016)

chattri said:


> Hi all
> 
> Moving ahead with the queries that Aarti asked I have one or two queries from my side regarding the tourist visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Chattri,

I know this is an old post from you, however I find myself in a similar situation and hope that you will read my message and be able to help me out. 

Myself and my wife are PR holders. Both of us have jobs in India. My wife is planning to move to Melbourne first (early 2018) as her skills are more matched to the job market there. I will be continuing with my job in India till she lands a job in Melbourne and join her later on.

She wants to take her parents along for a duration of 3-6 months to help her settle down. The situation is similar to yours. Were you able to get visitor visas for your in-laws even though it was your first visit?

Thanks,
dkmk


----------

